# Do NJT accept Amtrak monthly ticket ?



## Andrew (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am considering Job offer from north jersey to wilmington de.

I'll have to buy monthly ticket(pass) which cost around $1000 to travel on NER train.

Do this ticket valid for commute on NJ transit train?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 12, 2012)

I am not certain, but I would say NO!

After all, if you have a ticket on Delta Airlines, can you use it on American Airlines or United Airlines?




NJT and Amtrak are 2 separate companies!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 12, 2012)

At one time Monthly pass holders of NJT were allowed to board certain Amtrak trains with that ticket. But I've never heard of the opposite, that is Amtrak monthly tickets being honored on NJT trains.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 12, 2012)

That was back when Amtrak still ran the Clockers, which were basically glorified NJT trains.


----------



## fairviewroad (Apr 12, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I am not certain, but I would say NO!
> 
> After all, if you have a ticket on Delta Airlines, can you use it on American Airlines or United Airlines?
> 
> ...


While your answer appears to be correct, the rationale is completely off-base.

For instance, airlines sell tickets all the time for use on another carrier. It's called a code-share agreement.

In the rail commuter world, a variation on the "code-share" exists in many places. In Philadelphia, SEPTA accepts

Amtrak tickets for travel between certain downtown stations. In the Seattle area, Amtrak accepts Sounder passes on

certain Cascades trains. In Maryland, Amtrak accepts MARC weekly/monthly passes for travel between DC and Aberdeen

MARC accepts VRE tickets on some trains, and VRE tickets are honored on some Amtrak trains. In SoCal, some Amtrak

trains honor Metrolink tickets.

There are probably other examples of cross-agency agreements. To say they are "2 separate companies" and therefore the

answer is "no" is really not sound logic.


----------



## jis (Apr 12, 2012)

Trogdor said:


> That was back when Amtrak still ran the Clockers, which were basically glorified NJT trains.


And subsidized by NJT too!


----------

